# People who beat their dogs



## Mei (Jul 17, 2012)

In you guys' opinion, what's the best way to deal with people like that? I've encountered a lot of people who are really shitty to their dogs and will kick or beat them really badly. Do I try to talk to them about it? Do I beat THEM up and take their dog? Some combination of the two? I can't just ignore that shit, it's disgusting


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 17, 2012)

I believe some instances of canine misbehavior should be handled in a physical manner. For instance: I'm not going to try to tell a dog "no" when it is humping somebody it shouldn't. I'm gonna smack a dog. It's drive to hump shit is too strong and "sweet talk" isn't gonna do anything except make him maybe blow his wad a little faster. There are other instances where the owner's words may be disregarded and the behavior continues. I hope that isn't what you refer to when you say "disgusting". Now, being a lazy owner who wont take time with the animal and resorts to striking their dog in lieu of proper training? That's disgusting. 

As for your question: People are fucking hardheaded for the most part and will probably continue doing whatever it is that pisses you off right in front of you or soon after you part ways. Might be safer for you to just get over it.


----------



## Mei (Jul 17, 2012)

Nah, I'm not talking about people who maybe give the dog a little smack or bite, I'm talking about the ones who beat the holy fuck out of their dogs to the point where it's surprising that they haven't broken a rib yet


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah people are fucked up, i had one cat that turned into 6 to 13,i had to give them to someone when i left my last place, but i treated her like a daughter,even to sit at the dinner table and eat with us, our food too.it will come back to em.her name was alley.the kittens got to be so much i just named them after what color they were red, black , orange, grey,,,,never had to call them though, they followed me everywhere to the point i would have to put them inside if i walked out of the driveway or id have a whole line of kittens running around following me to town.


----------



## uncivilize (Jul 17, 2012)

People who do shit like that will also do that to people. A bunch of serial killers had a history of abusing animals as kids. I say kill them. hmmm, tough way to "justify" that, eh? Then we'd be the killers. What would make us any better? hmmm, I guess maybe we've just got to realize that we live in a fundamentally diseased and insane culture, that person likely suffered an abusive and difficult life, have some compassion. Well, shit, that doesn't work either. You could always be a snitch and use the established power structure to have the dogs taken away, but then they just get taken to the pound to eventually get euthanized, and the pieces of shit will just get another dog. I don't know, just do what you feel is right (and maybe keep your mouth shut about it ;-).

How about kids who ride trains with dogs? You know that loud flange squeal that hurts so much because they're too punk rawk to wear ear plugs (unless they're already deaf from standing next to the speakers at shows since they were kids)? What the fuck do you think that does to a dog, whose ears are substantially more sensitive?

I really hate the idea of "pets" in general. People say they love their animals, and they probably really do, on a superficial level, most likely out of emotional immaturity and ignorance. Our interaction with these animals started because we had left behind good scraps, and we had a similar social structure and cooperative hunting strategies. Domesticated dogs became specially adapted to humans, displaying a well developed emotional intelligence and ability to read our subtle expressions/body language better than chimpanzees can (and seemingly, most people these days). They served a purpose and earned their keep. The vast majority of people don't understand the evolutionary/selectively bred context of their "pet." Sedentary, urban 9-5'ers buy a "working breed" keep it in an apartment all day, take it on a couple walks, and wonder why it tears the fuck out of all their shit. People treat their animals like toys, even if they really do take care of them, it's rare that someone actually gives an animal everything they need to be healthy (especially by feeding them shitty, grain based "food." Cattle aside, how many wolves do you think farmers killed to keep them from eating up all their corn and soy crops? Why did my beloved dog when I was younger get liver cancer?)

Fuck, I could go on, sorry for the rant.


----------



## Mei (Jul 17, 2012)

I definitely agree on some level with your opinion on taking dogs on trains, I mean, in addition to that awful squealy noise, those rocks on the tracks must really hurt their feet, and what about hopping off on the fly (I never endorse hopping on the fly EVER, but getting off that way's a grey area for me)? I would never want to put a dog through that, though I've definitely kept my mouth shut when others around me have done it.

Idk, I've had dogs as companions, but I don't really think of them as pets, they're too much like people for me to think of them as something that implies subordinance to me. My dogs have all been more like siblings to me than "pets"


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 17, 2012)

i never "owned" any animal.they were free.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 17, 2012)

Mei said:


> I'm talking about the ones who beat the holy fuck out of their dogs to the point where it's surprising that they haven't broken a rib yet


 
I ran into a guy with his dog while riding choo choo. He had more dirt on his face than a coal miner. Anyway, he and his overloaded dog (carrying panniers loaded with more food than the dog needed that day) were headed back to the train after a dumpster run. I heard his dog howl from a distance several times as he beat it. A few thoughts went through my mind:

Kick his ass, take his dog.
Kick his ass and let him keep his dog.
or
Say nothing, knowing his animal has a crappy owner and get over it. I know I can't fix everything.

Poor fucking dog. I'm not antisocial, I let him be.


----------



## Dmac (Jul 17, 2012)

dogs do need physical discipline at times. but people should not beat them any more than they should kids. i hate anything to do with cops, but would report someone for animal cruelty. i have called the humane society on people before (they showed up faster than the cops do). they can take the animal pending an investigation. anyone who will beat an animal just to take out their frustrations is someone who i will not have anything to do with. studies say that most serial killers started off being cruel to animals. just saying.


----------



## Auto (Jul 17, 2012)

Meh, I've come across people that beat their dogs, but for everyone one like him there are a million other dogs getting beat somewhere else. There is nothing you can really do. It's their dog, though they treat it like sh.it I've realized I can only give my dog the best life him and myself can make for ourselves. Trying to to help every dog out there will just leave you stranded in one place with 30 dogs. Bite your tongue and move on, if a person will beat a dog they will at least attempt to beat you.


----------



## Mei (Jul 17, 2012)

yeah i guess my original plan to help dogs is probably better (get vet tech training, get van, get supplies, do that instead)


----------



## Dmac (Jul 18, 2012)

nobody can fix everything, but choosing to do nothing just lets the bad actions go on. biting your tongue and moving on is almost the same as condoning the action. not many people are willing to take a stand, so the shit goes on. and anyone who beats their dog around me will have to try and beat me too. too many people just lack the courage to do what is right. just another reason that things are going to shit. stand up for what is right.


----------



## Gudj (Jul 18, 2012)

I agree with dmac66.

All of the posts on this thread are either about theory, or telling you to let it go. I am bummed out at those responses.

What I would do is firstly verbalize the obvious and say something like,
"cut that shit out. You aren't doing yr dog any good and if the right person sees you abusing the helpless, you are going to get beat the fuck down".

Or, something less escalatory at first.
That may be enough to embarrass this person into stopping.
But I don't know, whoever beat's their dog is on a totally different level than anyone I know, so maybe not.

If they start to get all punk on you and are like "it's my fucking dog I'll kick it if I want.",
well the you are at a crossroads. If you are confident in yourself and want to beat the tar out of this person, I think you have more than enough justification.

Someone who beats somebody who loves them and can't defend themselves is the worst type of shithead there is. They are the type to rape and hit their partners also. Ideally, everyone who acted like this would get the beating of their life, and their dog taken away.
If it's a recourring problem with someone you know, and you don't want to handle it yourself, get a crew together and take care of it as a team.


tl;dr: *No-one should be allowed to walk away after physically abusing a loved one, especially one who can't fight back.*


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 18, 2012)

Gudj said:


> I agree with dmac66.
> 
> All of the posts on this thread are either about theory, or telling you to let it go. I am bummed out at those responses.
> 
> ...


 two wrongs dont make a right,,and fighting aint cool, just to let you know, you gonna take the chance on killing someone over their stupid actions with their dog?,if thats what kind of person they are it will come back to them one way or another,just by you writing this post i get such a negative vibe, not a vibe that is what you are trying to describe,bad emotions,someone didnt even beat their dog in front of you ,this is hypothetical and youre pissed acting the same way this hypothetical person is acting. yeah if i saw someone in the street beating the hell out of their dog id probably say "holy shit man,what happened,what did the dog do", maybe this person is being taken over by emotion and it has nothing to do with their animal,so maybe he can stop and think "wow" instead of creating a cycle.wtf


----------



## Dmac (Jul 18, 2012)

Gudj said:


> I agree with dmac66.
> 
> All of the posts on this thread are either about theory, or telling you to let it go. I am bummed out at those responses.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dmac (Jul 18, 2012)

well said, talk first then escalate if required. force should be the last option, but when necessary, strike first, and do not quit till it is done.


----------



## billyriot (Jul 18, 2012)

I have to agree with dmac and Gudj, for the most part, while at the same time, I know that no matter how many people I stop from beating/abusing their dogs, it will still go on; but I can at least stop those certain instances from continuing. And at best, at least I "voiced" my opinion.

But then again, I've always been the type to speak out when something I don't agree with is going on, in that sense; I've gotten beaten up for it, and I've beaten up in return (for both humans and their four-legged companions). Regardless of what you are, no one deserves to be mistreated, especially by some who "loves you". And it's this talk of "who are you to tell me what to do with ..." that enrages me even more.


----------



## Auto (Jul 18, 2012)

Have to be very careful getting into fights with people who live the lifestyles some of us may live. You never know what diseases that guy kicking his dog might have, and you might get from getting his face and your knuckles bloody or vice versa, I'm just saying...


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 18, 2012)

dmac66 said:


> nobody can fix everything, but choosing to do nothing just lets the bad actions go on. biting your tongue and moving on is almost the same as condoning the action. not many people are willing to take a stand, so the shit goes on. and anyone who beats their dog around me will have to try and beat me too. too many people just lack the courage to do what is right. just another reason that things are going to shit. stand up for what is right.


 
The people who take a stand and are proactive do shit like work for the ASPCA as well as other "animal friendly" organizations. To take action while abuse is taking place nearby, yet deny protection to animals who aren't in your presence is similar to "condoning the action", yes? I'm going on the premise that it seems as if you are pretty committed to the protection of animals if you are willing to offer up a beating to the perpetrator in turn for beating their animal in front of you. Unless, I'm mistaken and you just have antisocial traits and don't mind blood on your own hands. There are many ways to be courageous and many points of view of "what is right". 



Gudj said:


> I agree with dmac66.
> 
> All of the posts on this thread are either about theory, or telling you to let it go. I am bummed out at those responses.
> 
> ...


Vigilantism may work, but does that in turn make you part of the problem? If I walk in on you while you're bashing some dude's skull in can I get some of you? 
Endless cycle of violence, huh?
Endless cycle of violence
Endless violence
Endless violence
Endless violence


----------



## Gudj (Jul 19, 2012)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> Vigilantism may work, but does that in turn make you part of the problem?


 

No.


----------



## ped (Jul 19, 2012)

Pull your piece and tell them they hit that dog again they're going to answer for it. No one is going to give you lip and they're going to think twice about it even when you're not there. But you need to distiguish a habitual animal abuser from a normal person who is frustrated with the dog in one particular instance and doesn't know any better. Because there is an important difference. One is ignorant and can be taught and feels remorse, the other is a sociopath that lacks a conscience altogether.


----------



## Gudj (Jul 19, 2012)

ped said:


> Pull your piece and tell them they hit that dog again they're going to answer for it. No one is going to give you lip and they're going to think twice about it even when you're not there. But you need to distiguish a habitual animal abuser from a normal person who is frustrated with the dog in one particular instance and doesn't know any better. Because there is an important difference. One is ignorant and can be taught and feels remorse, the other is a sociopath that lacks a conscience altogether.


 

Word.


----------



## Shakou (Jul 20, 2012)

Admittedly, I do on occasion smack one of my dogs. He's a very bullheaded kind of dog who will often blatently disregard commands during times when I REALLY need him to focus and listen to me. However, by 'smack' I mean it's more like a hard tap done to get his attention so he'll listen to me. It's never hard enough to seriously hurt him. However, to strangers it probably looks mean.

If I see someone doing the same thing I do, I understand their frustration and just let it go. However, if it's someone beating a dog to the point that the dog is very clearly in major distress and pain, that's when it crosses the line for me, and I can't ignore that. Anyone with that kind of personality probably wouldn't be someone I'd like to begin with, so I'd just call the cops.


----------



## Mei (Jul 20, 2012)

Yeah, if I've got a misbehaving dog I'll tap him firmly on the nose if the dog is really being an asshole or I'll bite his ear
I've had yuppie types threaten to call the cops on me for that


----------



## ipoPua (Jul 20, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> two wrongs dont make a right,,and fighting aint cool, just to let you know, you gonna take the chance on killing someone over their stupid actions with their dog?,if thats what kind of person they are it will come back to them one way or another,just by you writing this post i get such a negative vibe, not a vibe that is what you are trying to describe,bad emotions,someone didnt even beat their dog in front of you ,this is hypothetical and youre pissed acting the same way this hypothetical person is acting. yeah if i saw someone in the street beating the hell out of their dog id probably say "holy shit man,what happened,what did the dog do", maybe this person is being taken over by emotion and it has nothing to do with their animal,so maybe he can stop and think "wow" instead of creating a cycle.wtf


they already said talk to them first. and of course he's pissed, sure its hypothetical in this conversation but we all know there are way too many people abusing their dogs out there right this moment, its really not hypothetical because we all know for a fact it happens everyday. youre right about the cycle of violence, but the cycle also keeps going if you just sit by and watch violence happen. and i really dont think fighting is always a bad thing, some people deserve and need to get their heads kicked in. animal abusers are one such group. as has been said there's a difference between giving your dog a necessary smack and beating the shit out of them, but it's pretty easy to make the distinction


----------



## venusinpisces (Jul 20, 2012)

It's interesting to see all the internet warriors pop up with lengthy posts about vigilante justice, meanwhile there is little discussion about the logistics of actually providing the dog with a safe home. 
One suggestion: with a large group of people this situation could probably be handled without resorting to violence, providing someone was responsible enough to care for the animal.


----------



## ped (Jul 20, 2012)

venusinpisces said:


> It's interesting to see all the internet warriors pop up with lengthy posts about vigilante justice, meanwhile there is little discussion about the logistics of actually providing the dog with a safe home.
> One suggestion: with a large group of people this situation could probably be handled without resorting to violence, providing someone was responsible enough to care for the animal.


 
A large group of people _is_ resorting to "warriors of vigilante justice." Except it is a highly impractical solution to witnessing random animal abuse on the spot. Where are you going to round up a posse in order to strike fear and intimidation through numbers in under a few minutes?


----------



## ipoPua (Jul 20, 2012)

venusinpisces said:


> It's interesting to see all the internet warriors pop up with lengthy posts about vigilante justice, meanwhile there is little discussion about the logistics of actually providing the dog with a safe home.
> One suggestion: with a large group of people this situation could probably be handled without resorting to violence, providing someone was responsible enough to care for the animal.


any animal is better off on it's own in the wild than stuck with someone who takes advantage of and betrays their love and trust.


----------



## Dmac (Jul 21, 2012)

interesting to see how many people will do nothing about cruelty to animals when they see it. and then justify their reasons for doing nothing. rationalizing it away, to make themselves feel better.


----------



## venusinpisces (Jul 21, 2012)

ipoPua said:


> any animal is better off on it's own in the wild than stuck with someone who takes advantage of and betrays their love and trust.


Many, if not most, travellers who own dogs have pit bulls, which are utterly dependent on human care. Because of their short fur, and resulting skin sensitivity, it isn't a good idea to keep them outdoors in a dog house like you can with long-haired breeds. There is no such thing as a wild pit bull. Your average feral pit ends up euthanized within a matter of weeks, if they haven't been snatched up by dog fighters or another abusive home. Just something to keep in mind for anyone who intends to liberate an animal without ongoing care.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 21, 2012)

dmac66 said:


> interesting to see how many people will do nothing about cruelty to animals when they see it. and then justify their reasons for doing nothing. rationalizing it away, to make themselves feel better.


I care far more about people than animals. I eat animals.


----------



## billyriot (Jul 21, 2012)

venusinpisces said:


> with a large group of people this situation could probably be handled without resorting to violence, providing someone was responsible enough to care for the animal.


 
Whether you discipline the owner, or liberate the animal from abusive "care", it's consider an act of vigilance. And in most cases when it comes to taxing someone's dog from them, violence is bound to show it's face. No one is going to let you take their dog without a fight; so unfortunately the use of violence is hardly avoided.




Shakou said:


> Admittedly, I do on occasion smack one of my dogs. He's a very bullheaded kind of dog who will often blatently disregard commands during times when I REALLY need him to focus and listen to me. However, by 'smack' I mean it's more like a hard tap done to get his attention so he'll listen to me. It's never hard enough to seriously hurt him. However, to strangers it probably looks mean.





Shakou said:


> If I see someone doing the same thing I do, I understand their frustration and just let it go. However, if it's someone beating a dog to the point that the dog is very clearly in major distress and pain, that's when it crosses the line for me, and I can't ignore that. Anyone with that kind of personality probably wouldn't be someone I'd like to begin with, so I'd just call the cops.


 
There's nothing wrong with disciplining your dog, especially when s/he should know better in certain situations (ie. staying hidden from unwanted attention around rails or squats), it's honestly for the benefit of the dog in the long run. But when it comes to actually abusing an animal, there is no justification for those actions. I've had people bash me for popping a dog on the nose, saying that I'm "cruel" or that s/he doesn't deserve that treatment, but when s/he snaps to reach for something I'm giving to him, or better yet when someone else is giving something, I like to give a dog a sense of mannerisms so discipline is needed.


----------



## venusinpisces (Jul 21, 2012)

billyriot said:


> Whether you discipline the owner, or liberate the animal from abusive "care", it's consider an act of vigilance. And in most cases when it comes to taxing someone's dog from them, violence is bound to show it's face. No one is going to let you take their dog without a fight; so unfortunately the use of violence is hardly avoided.


Most individuals don't really want to fight an entire group of people so group confrontation can minimize the extent of conflict, especially when someone lives in your community and there is time to plan ahead.

As for all the commenters in this thread who thinks it is absolutely necessary to smack a dog around, try reading about behavior management techniques. Most of these techniques take more time and are more challenging than just hitting your dog, which will give quicker results, including aggression towards humans and/or other dogs. This is why I'm trying to stress the point that protecting animals is about a lot more than attacking animal abusers, because keeping a well-behaved dog and treating it humanely is a very challenging thing to do.


----------



## Shakou (Jul 21, 2012)

Honestly, I probably take care of my dogs better then the average pet owner, and definitely better then most travelers. They are on a high quality diet (none of this Pedigree or Purina shit), are on heart worm/flea/tick prevenative, see a vet regularly, are always kept on a leash and in control, and yes,they ARE trained. However, in spite of all that, Ma'ii, my Blue Heeler, will often bark during times when I really need him to be quiet, such as when we're trying to camp late at night in areas where we really don't need the attention drawn to us. And I'm not talking just little barks, but excessive alert barks. He's an ACD, and alert barking is just part of the breed....as is having a mind of their own. He has a quiet command that he knows well, but if something else has his full attention, he won't always obey it. Those are the times he'll get smacked.


----------



## Rager (Jul 21, 2012)

I say fuck those disgusting disease infested homeless pieces of human waste who ride trains ( whatever that means) and beat their poor defenseless starving animals.... oh shit im late now off to my local organic coffee shop for my morning latte before my anthro class....... i'll see you guys later k


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 21, 2012)

Rager said:


> I say fuck those disgusting disease infested homeless pieces of human waste who ride trains ( whatever that means) and beat their poor defenseless starving animals.... oh shit im late now off to my local organic coffee shop for my morning latte before my anthro class....... i'll see you guys later k


"morning latte?" "homeless?...that ride trains?" are you sure youre on the right sight? k wait i know who this is...k


----------



## Mei (Jul 21, 2012)

Anthro is probably one of the most racist social sciences...

but all of this is off topic


----------



## ipoPua (Jul 23, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> "morning latte?" "homeless?...that ride trains?" are you sure youre on the right sight? k wait i know who this is...k


lol pretty sure hes being sarcastic homie


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 23, 2012)

homie?


----------



## ipoPua (Jul 23, 2012)

daveycrockett said:


> homie?


*Slang words for homie/buddy?*

what slang words do you know when you greet a friend? i.e. 'sup, playa, 'sup, foo, what up, dude, and so on.

4 years ago
Report Abuse


 pixiedus...
*Best Answer - Chosen by Voters*

Hey Cool Breeze. What up Slick.. Hows it hanging.


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 23, 2012)

what does homeboy mean in your opinion? people say things they dont understand alot i just wanted to know what you think ipopua.


----------



## ipoPua (Jul 23, 2012)

depends on the context. on this occasion i was just using it like 'dude'


----------



## daveycrockett (Jul 23, 2012)

yeah, dubble bubble.


----------



## jeffyDee (Oct 26, 2012)

no one should ever beat their dog. think of it as children sometimes saying no wont work and you have to give them a little smack but if you train them properly that isnt going to be an issue


----------



## Noble Savage (Oct 26, 2012)

One time my hitchhiking spidey senses told me that the Uncle Pervy I just caught a ride with was fucking the poor Collie mix that was sleeping in the back seat...


----------



## jeffyDee (Oct 27, 2012)

thats just fucked


----------



## Noble Savage (Oct 27, 2012)

/\ yeah dude was a super creep and that was 1979...for some reason certain rides embed themselves in the memory banks...but out of a thousand rides I'd say only 10 would qualify for super creep...there is always that 1%...


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Nov 2, 2012)

so true brother john. you straight htich for a few days no probs and then get that one sketched ride. I have bitten my dogs nose, sign of dominance i read once and smacked him before, because of what others say when their extremely stubborn. My dog is so damn smart though and not much correction was needed. he protects me and almost anything i or he lays claim to. But i think like some of the better posters said a little physical action is very neccesary in some circumstances when it comes to teaching or keeping your dog in control. helps in the long run for on the road you know that same old tune


----------

